

Is Stallman stalled? (1994) - markchristian
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/1.01/stallman.html

======
pdog
Clearly not. (2013 Hacker News comment)

~~~
markchristian
Yup.

I'm reading through the Wired back catalog. While it's occasionally amazing
how much was correctly predicted, there are just as many misses like this one.
Most of all, I find it interesting that some things never change.

